
Applovin sells for $1.4BN - ogezi
http://www.businessinsider.com/applovin-acquired-orient-hon-hai-2016-9?r=US&IR=T&IR=T
======
spdustin
I honestly think the correct capitalization would make a different here. It's
"AppLovin", which says _mobile_ to me.

Applovin, on the other hand, says _erectile dysfunction pill_.

